# (on SALE) Sunset Strings: The BEST Strings Library for Textures?



## zedmaster (May 9, 2021)

_"Unlike any Strings Library you have played or heard before. Yes. Really." - _Realitone_._

Definitely not your average strings library and a true gem! What can it do? Let’s find out!

Anyone has tried Sunset Strings? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Denkii (May 9, 2021)

Seems to be a nice library. Every video I've seen about it is very tempting.
I heard the guy who created it is a weirdo though so I don't know


----------



## jazzman7 (May 9, 2021)

Love it! As for the Weirdness, He reminds me of me!


----------



## Soundlex (May 10, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> _"Unlike any Strings Library you have played or heard before. Yes. Really." - _Realitone_._
> 
> Definitely not your average strings library and a true gem! What can it do? Let’s find out!
> 
> Anyone has tried Sunset Strings? What are your thoughts?



Nice review, but it seems that you have a short slapback delay on every audio example...


----------



## zedmaster (May 11, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> Nice review, but it seems that you have a short slapback delay on every audio example...


Thanks, glad you like it!
There is no delay or any other processing on my examples (except external reverb on the demo as mentioned). It sounds normal to me, could it be the audio recording quality from OBS that causes small artifacts? I don't hear it though.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (May 11, 2021)

Great review of a phenomenal library. 
Only my wallet disagrees


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 26, 2021)

Finally incorporated this with LASS since I love layering even though SS has dual layers.
I needed both and didn’t know it until today.


----------



## thorwald (Aug 27, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> Thanks, glad you like it!
> There is no delay or any other processing on my examples (except external reverb on the demo as mentioned). It sounds normal to me, could it be the audio recording quality from OBS that causes small artifacts? I don't hear it though.


Yes, there is definitely a delay/slapback effect, especially noticeable on short articulations. Could be that your external reverb has some predelay, or your speakers bleed through. It's also common if you capture your stereo mix and your DAW audio, and there is a slight delay between the two (especially if your DAW has ASIO).

In regards to Sunset Strings, I am heavily biassed, since this is the one string library I can't live without when making winter-themed scandi-style ambient music, it really sounds phenomenal and I always mention this wherever I go. @Mike also made incredible efforts to make it equally accessible to composers who heavily rely on NKS (especially the blind and visually impaired), so it is truly a unique library.


----------

